# ¿XBOX 360 como cpu?



## matrix (Feb 9, 2007)

buenas a todos y todas   que por cierto  ¿cuantas ahi? ¿alguana cerca de la Rioja? 8)  bueno a lo que voy yo tengo una duda acerca de la xbox 360 , se sabe que el disco duro es de 20 gb o mas  y ademas extraible, los mandos inalambricos , tiene 2 puertos usb  y un largo ecetera de megoras frente a la xbox anterior bien pues mi duda es la siguiente   ¿ se puerde usar como cpu?      matrix


----------



## Apollo (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola matrix:

Pues hasta donde yo se, originalmente la XBOX iba a salir con teclado y periféricos normales de PC, además de los controles y los aditamentos para DVD.

Por obvias razones... todo el mundo pegó de gritos y los obligaron a quitarle aditamentos hasta que dejara de parecer PC.

Pero básicamente es una PC en potencia, sólo habría que inverstigar puede ponerse un SO y cómo funcionaría.

Saludos


----------



## fvillafa (Feb 10, 2007)

Bueno yo no tengo experiencia...
pero sé que como siempre
¡¡LINUX viene al rescate....!!  

 http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page



> Run Linux On Your Xbox
> YES - You can run Linux on your Xbox!
> YES - You can do it without a modchip!
> YES - You can do it without opening your Xbox!
> YES - we can do it for you - for free!


----------



## hammer_go (Ago 19, 2009)

pues en el 360 no se, pero en el anterior se podia insalar linux.


----------



## soerok (Ago 19, 2009)

hammer_go dijo:
			
		

> pues en el 360 no se, pero en el anterior se podia insalar linux.



Te fijaste en la fecha de lo que respondiste?


----------



## agustinzzz (Ago 19, 2009)

soerok dijo:
			
		

> hammer_go dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Es lo que está de moda, revivir algunos post viejos...
Además hay que darle crédito, intento ayudar...

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo (Ago 19, 2009)

Ya vieron el nuevo juego que saldra de Xbox?
Un niño interactivo, no he encontrado el link pero cuando lo encuentre se los mando, esta impresionante,!


----------



## soerok (Ago 20, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Ya vieron el nuevo juego que saldra de Xbox?
> Un niño interactivo, no he encontrado el link pero cuando lo encuentre se los mando, esta impresionante,!



Nuevo juego de Xbox?, No es el project natal? ese que reconose las caras de las personas, sus voces, reconoce objetos y un monton de cosas 

Este:

YouTube - Project Natal


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola buenas hacia tienpo que entraba en este post pero ummmmm , me gusta el juego de project natal y no saabia que en la viega es puede intalar linux como la tengo ya probare a instalar linux y os contare que tal me ha ido. matrix


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Natal

Con que eso era, tanto juego Gears Of War2 que ni me entero de los juegos nuevos, Che vicio.

Saludos!!!


----------

